# Real Racing Downloaded Files



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Does anyone have the files that real racing downloads on its first launch? I keep getting a 5002 server error when I try to download. Really bumming me out because I wanna take this for a spin.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

